# Weavels, HELP!



## bowlandspoon (Jul 27, 2011)

First the excuse, I had to order some Oxy absorbers. Ok, I dragged my rear on sealing up my dried grains and now I have weavels. How do I get rid of them out of the food? I read somewhere to put the food in the freezer to kill em off, but won't the grain sweat & mold when I take it out of the freezer? I don't have room in the freezer to store it all long term. I did finish sealing the mylar bags with the absorbers but it's kinda late for that now. Anyone have advice or experience with this?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have used bay leaves in all my grain type flours and rice storage. I even put the bay leaves on the shelf where I store things like cake and muffin mixes. I have done it for 40 years and my mother and grandmother did it too. when there is a bay leave in the jar or pail I have very rarely seen any bugs. Use about one or two leaves per five pounds of flour or grain. the leaves do not have to be the freshest. I reuse mine as long as there is still a smell of bay left.:2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bowlandspoon said:


> First the excuse, I had to order some Oxy absorbers. Ok, I dragged my rear on sealing up my dried grains and now I have weavels. How do I get rid of them out of the food? I read somewhere to put the food in the freezer to kill em off, but won't the grain sweat & mold when I take it out of the freezer? I don't have room in the freezer to store it all long term. I did finish sealing the mylar bags with the absorbers but it's kinda late for that now. Anyone have advice or experience with this?


 H and welcome to the forum.:wave:
I put my grains in freezer bag and freeze them for a few weeks before storing.They are fine when I take them out.
I know because this year we had to used them up and now trying to prepare more.
Sorry you have this problem,maybe somebody else will coem and give better advice.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I do both the freezer. freeze stuff in buckets for at least a week and I also put bay leaves in cupboards and flours. A very nice Amish lady told us about it and we went and picked up just the cheapo dollar store bay and it works well... You do have to watch out for any kind of bird seed-that is a big hider of mealy moths.

I didn't have any problems with moisture condensation but I must say that I don't buy flour in the summer usually it is a fall thing here as it is normally cheaper then. I empty the 25lb bags into clean 3 1/2 buckets and they go right into the freezer. When they come out they go right where I store them.. Never had any problem(so far).


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Diatomaceous Earth

Diatomaceous Earth Organic Garden Pest Control, Diatomaceous Earth Grain Storage, Household Insect Control


----------



## bowlandspoon (Jul 27, 2011)

*thanks*

I appreciate everyone's help. I found the initial culpret, an offending 1 lb bag of barley and it's unfortunate storage companions are in the garbage. The items I'm trying to save don't appear to be super infested yet but I did find some in there.

Would you still eat these grains, after being washed & cooked of course. My thinking is that we probably eat more of these critters in precooked foods than we care to consider.

I was also told to use dry ice to kill them off. Anyone know how I would use that? Do I purge the excess air & seal the mylar bags after dropping in the ice? Do I still use an oxy absorber with the dry ice? I'm going to use some of that DE around the house, but is it safe to put in the actual food? I understand it's not a poison but wonder if it would cause stomach troubles if ingested in quantity.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bowlandspoon said:


> I appreciate everyone's help. I found the initial culpret, an offending 1 lb bag of barley and it's unfortunate storage companions are in the garbage. The items I'm trying to save don't appear to be super infested yet but I did find some in there.
> 
> Would you still eat these grains, after being washed & cooked of course. My thinking is that we probably eat more of these critters in precooked foods than we care to consider.
> 
> I was also told to use dry ice to kill them off. Anyone know how I would use that? Do I purge the excess air & seal the mylar bags after dropping in the ice? Do I still use an oxy absorber with the dry ice? I'm going to use some of that DE around the house, but is it safe to put in the actual food? I understand it's not a poison but wonder if it would cause stomach troubles if ingested in quantity.


 If not infested I'd save them.We all eat bugs from grain mills.And a few rat droppings to boot from the silos where corn and other gran is kept!A few bug won't hurt if your hungry,imo.


----------

